# Aust Ferry. River Severn



## ianianian (Apr 30, 2010)

The Aust ferry service ran from Aust near Bristol across the River Severn to Beachley in Wales until the Severn Bridge was built in 1966 and the ferry went out of business. 

Bob Dylan famously visited and there is a picture of him at the terminal on the front of the Scorsese film about Dylan - No Direction Home.

I noticed that there is another thread for the severn princess, which was one of the ferrys that was used. [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6281"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6281[/ame]

This is just down the road from me and its a really nice place to visit on a summers evening. the building really is on its last legs as you can see. This is my first post and i don't claim to be any kind of photographer so please don't be too harsh.

[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aust_ferry"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aust_ferry[/ame]






























































there you go


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice post, if you come over to my side just up from where the ferry docked is the remains of the original bridge and siteof the very first tunnel.


----------



## Mid diesel (Apr 30, 2010)

biiiiiig pictures.,..


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah good first post mate, like that you included the 'of the time' pics too. Love the Dylan graffiti. 

Mid Diesel, they looked big to me when I first viewed the page but then when fully loaded they were normal size.


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2010)

The forum forces the size of them once they're loaded. It's only the first picture which is huge the rest are ok.

Would appreciate it if you could resize the first one Ian.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 30, 2010)

What a great place.  Good to see the ramp and ferry there on the pic when it was still in use, and a total change to what it looks like now. Nice to see most of the ramp is still there though. 

In the background, is the Severn Bridge in the process of being built? very nice work mate, I like this. Will have to have a look at this side and the welsh side when we go to Wales again later in the year.

 Sal


----------



## mattc (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice report, thank you; I've walked across the bridge a few times and seen bits of the old ferry infrastructurte from afar so it's nice to see it close up. Just a minor correction: Beachley is in fact in England, not Wales.


----------



## Faing (Apr 30, 2010)

nice derliction, i like the back in time link to dylan, pics look ok to me, ggood post, wel done ad welcome to DP


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 30, 2010)

I like this a lot..thanx Ian.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2010)

I love seeing pics from here...great to see an update. The Dylan graf is wonderful.
I fixed your broken piccy link, btw...in case you wondered why I edited. 
And welcome to DP.


----------



## steve_o (Apr 30, 2010)

mattc said:


> Nice report, thank you; I've walked across the bridge a few times and seen bits of the old ferry infrastructurte from afar so it's nice to see it close up. Just a minor correction: Beachley is in fact in England, not Wales.



Yeah i always find it weird. Sis lives there, Always weird to cross the bridge into Wales, then see a sign saying welcome to England!


----------



## neill (May 1, 2010)

I see it has not changed since my_ original _report:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11299&highlight=aust

The Bob Dylan Album Cover / Picture is famous for several reasons.....I have only found one other person who knew the siginificance of this photo..... his 'Pi**ed off' look says it all. (it has nothing to do with waiting for the ferry!) 

N.


----------



## Locksley (May 3, 2010)

neill said:


> I see it has not changed since my_ original _report:
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11299&highlight=aust
> 
> ...



I thought this thread looked familiar


----------



## smileysal (May 3, 2010)

It's still nice to see someone elses perspective of a place however many times different people have visited it!

 Sal


----------



## muppix (May 3, 2010)

The stencil graff of Dylan is ace - top find that man!

m.


----------



## ianianian (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words! and thank you foxylady for fixing the link, i'm not the most technologically minded.

Good to see your pictures neil. sorry, i would have mentioned you in my initial post but didnt come across yours when doing a quick search beforehand. Wasn't Dylan feeling rather annoyed as he'd just been booed of stage at the colston hall following his change to a more electronic sound? seem to remember reading something like that somewhere.


----------



## neill (May 6, 2010)

Hi ianianian, you are right about Dylan being booed off stage at the colston hall in Bristol following his change to an eletronic sound. A member of the band said he would leave Dylan a few minutes before the photo was taken, if they had another gig go the same way. N.


----------

